# Cherry Red Hap (Brownae)



## johnchor

hello experts.

what are these fish?

http://www.tropicalfish-scotland.com/fish.cfm?pid=770

H.brownae
H.sp44
P.nyerreri

or

hybrids? 

thanks


----------



## alanastar

Hap' "cherry red" i only remember seeing for the first time a few years ago and am guessing not knowing what fish they have made up a name for it. The fish i have seen show way too much colour for true brownae.
I am at the opposite end of the country and do not know of this outlet. I personally would avoid these fish as the picture is not very clear what they are.
Paul :thumb:


----------



## johnchor

hello alan

thanks for advice :thumb:

your photos are awesome! :drooling:

cheers!


----------



## johnchor

hi alan and folks,

i have search alot on the "cherry red hap" fish on the web
it seems to me that "cherry red hap" could be 1 of the following

Haplochromis brownae

Haplochromis obliquidens ( i thought this fish was extinct long time ago?)
http://www.tofa.org.tw/english/show.asp?prodcode=169

Haplochromis "All Red" or Kyoga Flameback (look at the picture on the bottom of the URL)
CODE:M-1182
Scientific Name:
Haplochromis obliquidens
Common Name:
Cherry Red Astatotilapia
Name in Chinese:Ã¥Â¤ÂªÃ©â„¢Â½Ã§Â¥Å¾

http://www.tzong-yang.com.tw/en/tropica ... p?topage=2

and what is this fish?
http://www.tofa.org.tw/english/english_searchsystem.asp

the taiwanese seems to have weird names for the vics

alot in my mind... :-? what are these really? hybrids?

thanks



alanastar said:


> Hap' "cherry red" i only remember seeing for the first time a few years ago and am guessing not knowing what fish they have made up a name for it. The fish i have seen show way too much colour for true brownae.
> I am at the opposite end of the country and do not know of this outlet. I personally would avoid these fish as the picture is not very clear what they are.
> Paul :thumb:


----------



## samaki

hi alan and folks,

i have search alot on the "cherry red hap" fish on the web
it seems to me that "cherry red hap" could be 1 of the following

Haplochromis brownae: it could be H.brownae but the pic is not so clear

Haplochromis obliquidens ( i thought this fish was extinct long time ago?)
http://www.tofa.org.tw/english/show.asp?prodcode=169
H.obliquidens and H.sp"red back scraper" are synonyms, so the fish named H.obliquidens in the hobby could be an hybrid from two species H.diversicolor and H.sp"thick skin" or sp44

Haplochromis "All Red" or Kyoga Flameback (look at the picture on the bottom of the URL)
CODE:M-1182
Scientific Name:
Haplochromis obliquidens
Common Name:
Cherry Red Astatotilapia
Name in Chinese:Ã¥Â¤ÂªÃ©â„¢Â½Ã§Â¥Å¾

http://www.tzong-yang.com.tw/en/tropica ... p?topage=2

it could also be H.kyoga all red aka Kyoga flameback on this site but whenb looking at the names I have doubt of them being a true species

and what is this fish?
http://www.tofa.org.tw/english/english_searchsystem.asp

the taiwanese seems to have weird names for the vics

alot in my mind... :-? what are these really? hybrids? yes for the most of the pics I saw, they are hybrids...

xris


----------



## johnchor

thanks samaki
u are the Vic expert :thumb: 
giving us victorian light!

regarding keeping vics, there seems alot of hybrids around....SAD....
which vic is readily available and pure strain apart from the favorite zebra obliquens?

P.nyerreri?
H.flameback? (not Kyoga)
H.sp 44 thick skin?

thanks!



samaki said:


> hi alan and folks,
> 
> i have search alot on the "cherry red hap" fish on the web
> it seems to me that "cherry red hap" could be 1 of the following
> 
> Haplochromis brownae: it could be H.brownae but the pic is not so clear
> 
> Haplochromis obliquidens ( i thought this fish was extinct long time ago?)
> http://www.tofa.org.tw/english/show.asp?prodcode=169
> H.obliquidens and H.sp"red back scraper" are synonyms, so the fish named H.obliquidens in the hobby could be an hybrid from two species H.diversicolor and H.sp"thick skin" or sp44
> 
> Haplochromis "All Red" or Kyoga Flameback (look at the picture on the bottom of the URL)
> CODE:M-1182
> Scientific Name:
> Haplochromis obliquidens
> Common Name:
> Cherry Red Astatotilapia
> Name in Chinese:Ã¥Â¤ÂªÃ©â„¢Â½Ã§Â¥Å¾
> 
> http://www.tzong-yang.com.tw/en/tropica ... p?topage=2
> 
> it could also be H.kyoga all red aka Kyoga flameback on this site but whenb looking at the names I have doubt of them being a true species
> 
> and what is this fish?
> http://www.tofa.org.tw/english/english_searchsystem.asp
> 
> the taiwanese seems to have weird names for the vics
> 
> alot in my mind... :-? what are these really? hybrids? yes for the most of the pics I saw, they are hybrids...
> 
> xris


----------



## samaki

Hi In Europe P.nyererei is one of the most distributed apart H.latifasciatus, H.flameback Uganda was adundant a time but seems more rare today
Xris


----------



## johnchor

Thanks for advice Sir

In Singapore very SAD...only H.latifasciatus is common and pure breed here... :thumb: 
there are lots of "Cherry Red Haps" here.... :lol:

how about Paralabidochromis chromogynos and rock kribensis? are they common?

thanks



samaki said:


> Hi In Europe P.nyererei is one of the most distributed apart H.latifasciatus, H.flameback Uganda was adundant a time but seems more rare today
> Xris


----------



## samaki

Hi 
In Europe H.chromogynos is rare while H.sauvagei"rockribensis si quite abundant.
xris


----------



## johnchor

hi sir

sorry 1 question again. in lake victoria. most fish are HAPS.
is there some other natives fish like mbunas, sand shifters, gobies, eels, catfishes etc?

thanks again



samaki said:


> Hi
> In Europe H.chromogynos is rare while H.sauvagei"rockribensis si quite abundant.
> xris


----------



## samaki

Hi Jonchor 
Haplochromis is a generic genus it says that yu have like in others lakes some alimentary specialization. Some differents fishes are haplochromis, from sand dwellers to rocky reefs fishes(mbipis) and piscivores predators, ,yu may also find some catfishes , Mormyrids, cyprinids, eels, 
xris


----------



## alanastar

Take a look at xris's fish by clicking his link, i must update my pics they are several years old now,

this is positive that you realise many fish in the trade are of dubious origin because of the lack of understanding. If you desire to find pure fish you will :thumb:


----------



## johnchor

Hello Sir Alan,

yes you, samaki, structureguy, deadman are the experts on victorians.
yes alot hybrids in asia. those damm taiwan breeders....parrot fish? :lol:

alot victorians looks similar and it takes experts to identify them.

i am happy you experts are here for us! to help us and save victorians cichlids :thumb:



alanastar said:


> Take a look at xris's fish by clicking his link, i must update my pics they are several years old now,
> 
> this is positive that you realise many fish in the trade are of dubious origin because of the lack of understanding. If you desire to find pure fish you will :thumb:


----------

